# Shalom u-leitraot - שלום ולהתראות



## boudange

hello a friend of mine send me this message, but i can't find a translation...
" chalom ve leitraote" thanks for help


----------



## anangelaway

Je pense que cela signifie en Hebreu : Paix et à bientôt, ou reste en paix et à bientôt... 

Si quelqu'en dans le forum a étudié l'Hebreu il pourrait te le confirmer.


----------



## elroy

It means "hello and goodbye." (en français, bonjour et au revoir)

However, "shalom" can also be used to say goodbye, so it could mean "peace and goodbye." (en français "paix et au revoir")

The literal translation is "peace and until (we) see (each other) again" (en français "paix et au revoir.")

Context will help determine whether it was meant as a goodbye or as a greeting and a goodbye (some type of joke).

I hope I could help.


----------



## amikama

Indeed, "shalom u-leitraot" is a common way to say "goodbye" in Hebrew. It's also possible to say just "shalom" or "leitraot".


----------



## Jana337

Could anyone transcribe it in Hebrew, please?

שבת שלום

Jana


----------



## elroy

שלום ולהתראות


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> שלום ולהתראות


شكرا 

But why should u-le*i*traot correspond to ול*ה*תראות?

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> شكرا
> 
> But why should u-le*i*traot correspond to ול*ה*תראות?
> 
> Jana


 
When you say it fast, the *ה *is almost not pronounced.  If you were to read it slowly, however, it would be "le-*h*it-ra-ot."


----------



## migroch

Hi,

"Shalom ve-lehitraot" is Hebrew and means: "Hello and see you", where "shalom" means "hello", "ve-" = "and", lehitraot" = "see you" or "goodbye".

Miguel


----------



## Ali Smith

I know that in informal Hebrew you don't follow the rule that says that ו and the monosyllabic prepositions (e.g. כ) sometimes change their vocal shwa depending on what follows them. For instance, today I heard someone pronounce בנים ובנות ("boys and girls") as _banim ve-banot_, even though it should theoretically be _banim u-banot_. In fact, it should have been _banim u-vanot_.

So, in informal Hebrew you would pronounce שלום ולהתראות as _shalom ve-lehitra'ot_, but how would it be pronounced in formal Hebrew? I know two vocal shwas cannot exist side by side. My guess is that it would be pronounced _shalom u-lehitra'ot_.


----------



## Egmont

migroch said:


> Hi,
> 
> "Shalom ve-lehitraot" is Hebrew and means: "Hello and see you", where "shalom" means "hello", "ve-" = "and", lehitraot" = "see you" or "goodbye".
> 
> Miguel


Actually, it usually means "*good-bye* and see you [later]." As *elroy* wrote in post #4 above, saying "hello" and "see you later" at the same time could only be a joke.


----------

